
Show HN: generativeText.js, a generative design library for HTML text - emluque
http://generativetext.com/
======
emluque
Please check out documentation for examples of the library in use, for
example:
[http://generativetext.com/docs/quick_overview](http://generativetext.com/docs/quick_overview)
or
[http://generativetext.com/docs/numeric_rules](http://generativetext.com/docs/numeric_rules)

